# Wide open spaces may doom my home theater (drama to entice you to read this!)



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

Greetings one and all,

The excitement has been building over the last few months in anticipation of beginning construction to finish my 1900 square foot basement. The jewel of this journey is the inclusion of a home theater consisting of the following:

Television: Panasonic 65" TCP65ST60
FL & FR: SVS Ultra Towers
CC: SVS Ultra Center
Subwoofer: SVS PB13 - Ultra
SL & SR: SVS Ultra Surrounds (ceiling mounted due to limited wall space)
RL & RR: SVS Ultra Surrounds (ceiling mounted due to limited wall space)
Receiver: Denon AVR-X4000
Universal DP: Oppo BDP - 103
Line Conditioner: Panamax M5100-PM

***********DILEMMA ALERT! DILEMMA ALERT*****************

The layout of the home theater is open; therefore, my home theater area opens to a bar and billiards room (see attachments). The HT area is roughly 21 x 20. The billiards area is around 18 x 19. The bar, off to the right if facing the plasma television is approximately 8 x 12. I need your help in determining what types of acoustical treatments to utilize and where they should be located. Please note, on the full floor plan you will see walls that appear like this: === === === ===. These are called dimensional walls. In effect they are not walls at all but merely a means of defining space (e.g. billiards room).

Thanks to everyone for their assistance.

~Matthew


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

The basic front of the room is still relatively symmetric. Broadband bass control in the front corners and side wall reflections up to the point where the bar area extends out are a good start. If you want to go a bit farther, you can do the entire front wall in something like 2" 703 or ECOSE and then cover with fabric.

Bryan


----------

